# Single bow case for shipping UPS



## cowboyed (Jan 4, 2009)

*Skb*

I have the SKB case and it is a great case for air travel. On one trip the airline messed up a lock on it and SKB replaced it - no problem. great customer service.


----------



## predator1955 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry I didn't reply sooner as I'm New here at AT


----------



## Secretec (Jan 6, 2009)

*Pelican*

I have this one for sale.



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1101408


----------

